# Asterix & Obelix - Im Auftrag Ihrer Majestät - Trailer zum 3D-Film



## PCGamesRedaktion (10. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Asterix & Obelix - Im Auftrag Ihrer Majestät - Trailer zum 3D-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Asterix & Obelix - Im Auftrag Ihrer Majestät - Trailer zum 3D-Film


----------



## Dyson (10. September 2012)

Herrlich!


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (10. September 2012)

was für ein schwachsinn!


----------



## z3ro22 (10. September 2012)

herrlich dämlich ^^


----------



## TheChicky (10. September 2012)

Realfilme von Comicvorlagen find ich einfach furchtbar. Jeder Charme geht flöten, der Witz aus den Zeichnungen ist nicht mehr existent. Mit dem Geld für einen Realfilm lieber 3 gute Zeichentrickfilme machen, wäre weitaus besser.


----------



## radinger (10. September 2012)

Was haben die nur aus dem genialen Comic gemacht? 

Die ersten beiden (Real)Filme fand ich ja ganz OK, da sie sich eng an die Vorlage gehalten haben, der dritte (mit M. Schumacher WTF?! ) war dann schon furchtbar und nach Sichtung dieses Trailers wird der neueste Teil ebenfalls ein unwürdiges Machwerk.


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2012)

radinger schrieb:


> Was haben die nur aus dem genialen Comic gemacht?
> 
> Die ersten beiden (Real)Filme fand ich ja ganz OK, da sie sich eng an die Vorlage gehalten haben, der dritte (mit M. Schumacher WTF?! ) war dann schon furchtbar und nach Sichtung dieses Trailers wird der neueste Teil ebenfalls ein unwürdiges Machwerk.


 
naja, wenn die Eddy Merckx oder Jaques Chirac schon in die Comics einbauen, warum nicht da so´n Cameo einbauen
Allerdings bin ich da soweit nicht gekommen, der Dritte war schon so extrem Unlustig, das ich vorher umgeschalten habe


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2012)

Sollten die Szenen irgendwie lustig sein? Das ging dann aber ganz schön daneben. Ist wohl Oliver Pocher und Mario Barth-Humor. Nicht mein Fall.


----------



## powermax90 (10. September 2012)

Keine Gnade! 300, merkt ihr was^^?


----------



## Lukecheater (11. September 2012)

Also von den Asterix Verfilmungen hat mir bisher nur der 2te mit den Ägyptern richtig gut gefallen. Der hat irgendwie den Asterix&Obelix Charme am Besten rübergebracht.
Den dritten mit u.a. Bully, fand ich total schrecklich.
Ich finde die sollten lieber nochmal einen Comic-Film von denen produzieren, das waren bisher die Besten Asterix Filme.


----------



## Wamboland (11. September 2012)

Warum werden da A+O bei den Briten und A+O bei den Wikingern kombiniert? Zumindest schaut es so aus wenn die Normannen darum betteln das man ihnen Angst macht. 

Der Trailer sieht echt sehr mies aus...


----------



## TheClayAllison (11. September 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also von den Asterix Verfilmungen hat mir bisher nur der 2te mit den Ägyptern richtig gut gefallen. Der hat irgendwie den Asterix&Obelix Charme am Besten rübergebracht.
> Den dritten mit u.a. Bully, fand ich total schrecklich.
> Ich finde die sollten lieber nochmal einen Comic-Film von denen produzieren, das waren bisher die Besten Asterix Filme.


 
Ja die Comic-Filme waren am Besten!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2012)

Ich will wieder Trickfilme und nicht diesen Real-CGI-Quatsch.
Kann über eine Menge französischer Filme lachen, doch diese gehören leider nicht dazu.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich will wieder Trickfilme und nicht diesen Real-CGI-Quatsch.
> Kann über eine Menge französischer Filme lachen, doch diese gehören leider nicht dazu.



Volle Zustimmung. Unterirdisch, aber (leider) nicht sehr überraschend. Monsieur Uderzo produziert seit vielen Jahren auch nur noch Mist; ich persönlich erachte "Asterix im Morgenland" als letztes gutes Album. Ich habe eigentlich alle Bände, aber "Gallien in Gefahr" habe ich mir gar nicht mehr gekauft - grottenschlecht!

Und die Realverfilmungen sind sowieso Schwachsinn ^3. Mit den wirklich guten Zeichentrickfilmen haben die nichts, aber auch gar nichts gemeinsam. Der Humor dieser Machwerke ist maximal für (Prä)Pubertierende lustig.


----------



## Mothman (11. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Monsieur Uderzo produziert seit vielen Jahren auch nur noch Mist;


Naja, der Charme und Witz von Asterix & Obelix ist halt damals mit Goscinny verstorben.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, der Charme und Witz von Asterix & Obelix ist halt damals mit Goscinny verstorben.



Das kann man so puristisch sehen, klar, wobei ich eben nicht der Meinung bin, dass "Asterix bei den Belgiern" der letzte gute Asterix war.
Gerade "Der große Graben" ist eigentlich ein großartiger Band.


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das kann man so puristisch sehen, klar, wobei ich eben nicht der Meinung bin, dass "Asterix bei den Belgiern" der letzte gute Asterix war.
> Gerade "Der große Graben" ist eigentlich ein großartiger Band.


 
Ja, aber danach ging das schon Steil bergab wenn man mal Asterix im Morgenland ausnimmt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2012)

Also selbst den letzten Animationsfilm "Asterix bei den Wikingern" fand ich unterhaltsamer als die bisherigen Real-Gurken, obwohl auch der mäßig in Fankreisen ankam.


----------

